# After the storm



## Terry D (Jun 8, 2015)

We had a brief, but powerful storm in the area Sunday evening. It left lots of water and a wonderful sunset.


----------



## escorial (Jun 8, 2015)

love the colours..sombre yet uplifting..to me


----------



## Gumby (Jun 8, 2015)

That's gorgeous! Stunning, really.


----------



## Abby (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow!! Amazing sky and awesome photos!


----------



## Terry D (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks, everyone, but Mother Nature did all the hard work on these.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jun 15, 2015)

Terry D said:


> Thanks, everyone, but Mother Nature did all the hard work on these.



Pish tosh, sir. I was presented with a double rainbow that loomed next to trees a few years ago and took a dozen shots to make sure I got it. The end result looked vaguely like a muskrat making love to a fuzzy dinner plate with a rainbow motif. Cameras are like race cars: the track is out of the driver's hands, the car helps, but the driver makes the car work on the track. Good shots are rarely to be attributed to the camera or the subject in my opinion.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 15, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> Pish tosh, sir. I was presented with a double rainbow that loomed next to trees a few years ago and took a dozen shots to make sure I got it. The end result looked vaguely like a muskrat making love to a fuzzy dinner plate with a rainbow motif. Cameras are like race cars: the track is out of the driver's hands, the car helps, but the driver makes the car work on the track. Good shots are rarely to be attributed to the camera or the subject in my opinion.



Well, I did fiddle with the exposure about six times in five minutes of shooting. ISOs everywhere from 200 to 3200. The tricky thing about sunsets is keeping up with the changing light. Seconds make a big difference sometimes. I'm still learning.


----------



## Donald (Jun 18, 2015)

I have no idea of photography but... wow, what a view.

The pictures convey an impression that something divine is imminent.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 20, 2015)

A couple more weather related shots. We get great views of the eastern and western skies from the ridge on which I live.

Rainbows are hard to photograph, particularly in low light when they are muted. I like this one because I got the entire arc. 
My neighborhood on fire 

A tighter shot just a few moments later.


----------



## PiP (Jun 20, 2015)

Your first set of pictures is how I imagine the sky to look the day the world ends... would make a good book cover


----------

